# Nook Tablet HD+



## Richard Sutton

My Nook tablet seems to be slowing down. Everything loads much slower than it did, especially when using the Web Browser. Any ideas?


----------



## booklover888

I suggest resetting the device. Maybe that would help. Mine is very slow, compared to other tablets, that's for sure.

I don't like using any apps on it. I just today figured out how to live stream video from an old android phone to the browser on the Nook HD+. So now it's being used as a "Surveillance camera monitor."


----------

